# GA16 into 87 B12?



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

Is it possible to put the GA16 engine into an '87 B12 body? Does it require welding? Wiring is no biggie, that's a given..  Anyone done the swap?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

It can be done but to my knowledge it has only been done once. 
Go here for info:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9460 

Most often people swap in bigger engines such as the CA18DE(T) or the SR20DE(T). It all depends on what you want.

-Nick


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It can be done, but you will basically need to have the donor car on standby because this will be a full conversion. This will include the wiring for the fuel pump especially if you have a carburetor. If you're going to use a donor car, be sure it's a 1989 sentra so you don't have to fiddle with the wiring for the seat belt alert.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *It can be done, but you will basically need to have the donor car on standby because this will be a full conversion. This will include the wiring for the fuel pump especially if you have a carburetor. If you're going to use a donor car, be sure it's a 1989 sentra so you don't have to fiddle with the wiring for the seat belt alert. *


 ***** Hello Una, Boost_boy is right. A donor car will come in handy, because you will need the transaxle too. The E-series bolt pattern is different. I assume you're talking about swapping in a GA16DE right? ['91-'98 Sentra].


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2002)

Yeah.. Ok, I'll just have to keep my eyes open for a donor vehicle. Did Nissan put the GA16DE into anything other than a Sentra?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

UnaClocker said:


> *Yeah.. Ok, I'll just have to keep my eyes open for a donor vehicle. Did Nissan put the GA16DE into anything other than a Sentra? *


 ***** They were also in the '91-'93 NX1600's as well.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

95-98 200SX as well.

-Nick


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Just an FYI, I've seen a GA15i (individual injector) with 16 valves. I think I also saw a GA15i (12 valves) with multi-port injection.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Just an FYI, I've seen a GA15i (individual injector) with 16 valves. I think I also saw a GA15i (12 valves) with multi-port injection. *


Are these JDM or Euro only engines???


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

These are JDM motors and strangely enough, people buy them from my friend who imports them.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yo boost whats the price range on one of these and is there a combo for the trans and all


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I think he sells them between $400-700 for the engine and tranny. I'm going to go down there this A.M. to find out about some other stuff, but I'll check into these as well!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

cool man i appreciate it. i am one of those unfortunate soles that cant shell out the cash for the sr20 swap. all in all , i just want a stick and for this fucking carb to go away.lol keep me posted 1


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

so ricebox. YOUR car is a 93 b12?! as in same body style as my 87?!?!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

In Canada the B12 was sold after 1990. It was sold along side the B13 Sentra but it was badged the Sentra Classic. 

-Nick


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

GA15i with carburetors (12valve) $300.00. GA16DE with Throttle body injection $300.00, GA16DE $350.00...No tranny, for all interested individuals.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

whats the difference between a throttle body GA16DE and a GA16i?

-Nick


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The GA16i has 12 valves. The GA16DE with throttle body injection has 16 valves (Black valve cover). This one appears to be a cool one to do dual mikunis/webers or to graft the GA16 intake base onto the base of this motor and now you would have a GA16DE-i and 4 extra valves.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yo boost im definetly interested but i need the trans to go with it . would the ecu come with or would i have to grab my own?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Though all of these enignes have automatic trannies, if you must have the manual tranny, one can be sourced. You are on your own with the ecu! But if you have a GA16I already, you now have your ecu!


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i guess i have to splash on some pimp juice and get one.( gotta love the females that love u). i would like the de if its a direct bolt up like the the i motor. how much of a problem is the wiring?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If your car is an 87, you can change the wiring in your car by using the wiring out of the 89-90 sentra which should be a piece of cake to find. I t should not be that much and besides that, you'll be original with a little more pep and step.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _It should not be that much and besides that, you'll be original with a little more pep and step. [/B]_


_ ***** My GA16DE swap into my B12 wagon certainly has a bunch more pep and step now. I'm sure the mandrel 2" exhaust system and Ultra Flow muffler helped too. I especially like the upper rpm power that was never present with the GA16i. Now I am about to bite the bullet, and go for the Hotshot Stage 2 turbo system, and a JWT clutch. I hope I can get the intercooler tucked in under/behind the bumper somehow. I'm sure I'll have to do a little cutting here and there.  And oh yeah, the days of buying the cheapest regular gas will be over for sure!_


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Though all of these enignes have automatic trannies, if you must have the manual tranny, one can be sourced. You are on your own with the ecu! But if you have a GA16I already, you now have your ecu! *


They ALL came with automatics? Did they just stop offering manual transmissions in those cars or what? That seems a bit insane..


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I noticed when I was in Japan that alot the smaller cars were automatics. Even my friend's honda engines (H22A's and B16's) were automatic. But I guess if you had wanted them with a manual tranny, it can be ordered. Hell, I see all the GA16 series trannies in the junkyards everytime I visit and they are sold very cheap because there's no demand for them.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yhmmmmmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *so ricebox. YOUR car is a 93 b12?! as in same body style as my 87?!?! *


Nick is right. It looks just like your car and it has the e16i engine


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

i want to put a12 valve out of a90' into an 87' 90' was fuel injected 87' is carberated can this be done. please tell me what kind of engines i have and there codes so i dont sound so clueless when iask questions in the future than!!!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It can be done, but it's alot of work for minimal power gains. You will need a complete donor car to make this happen and if you must have this engine, just go buy another sentra. I used to live on Oahu (Pearl Harbor to be the exact) and I purchased my sentra 87 sentra GXE for $1000.00 nearly 10 years ago, so you should be able to find an 89 or 90 for a crack-head price. Do you guys still have to get a reconstruction sticker for lowering your rides?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

hodatoy said:


> *i want to put a12 valve out of a90' into an 87' 90' was fuel injected 87' is carberated can this be done. please tell me what kind of engines i have and there codes so i dont sound so clueless when iask questions in the future than!!! *


 ***** The '87 and '88 Sentras had an 8-valve E16 for carb, and _ for TBI injection. '89 and '90 Sentras had the 12-valve GA16i. 70 hp and 90 hp respectively._


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

Ok, I was just re-reading this thread because I was thinking about how nice it'd be to have this engine. Anyways, I got alot of replies about how to go about doing the wiring and such. What I'm really interested in is, can I bolt this engine & tranny into my car? My '87 came with the E series, but they were still B12's in 89 when they dropped the GA engines in. Did they have to change anything structural in the engine compartment for the GA's, or can I just grab a GA/tranny combo, and all the motor mounts, out of an '89, and bolt them right into my B12?
Maybe nobody knows, I may have to go to the junkyard and compare..


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

hey una. from my understanding the ga will just bolt right up just like the e series. if u look down to the right of the airbox , youll notice the extra motor mount just chilling and unused. yes , yes , yes . everything will bolt right up


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't have an airbox... heh..


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

well anyway ,man. look down by the drivers side and ull see the extra mount


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

considering car companies are very discresional about where the money is spent on in the future i dont think they would have gone to the trouble of changing much around if anything at all. Itll go right in man im sure.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Just an FYI, I've seen a GA15i (individual injector) with 16 valves. I think I also saw a GA15i (12 valves) with multi-port injection. *


Just wondering, but do you know if a ga15i mpfi could replace a ga16i throttle body? And can your friend import one?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Just wondering, but do you know if a ga15i mpfi could replace a ga16i throttle body? And can your friend import one?


 It can, but you will need to probably use the ecu and harness off a B13. If it's any good to know, it's not worth the efforrt.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Just an FYI, I've seen a GA15i (individual injector) with 16 valves. I think I also saw a GA15i (12 valves) with multi-port injection. *


The GA15 MPFI would be called a GA15E. The GA16i with 16 valves would be a GA16i still if it was TBI. Nissan engine codes are real simple>> 1st two letters are block series, next two are displacement. Next letter is either nothing there (SOHC) or "D" (DOHC) Next letter is the fuel system type>> "s" (carb), "i" (TBI) or "E" (MPFI). Next is is it's forced induction> "T" (Turbo, duh) "TT" (Twinturbo, duh again) or "R" (Supercharger) 

Anyway, If you are still interested, I have a complete engine harness, ECU. Hell, I got the full car that i'm parting out. Tell me what you'll need soon. It may be getting hauled to the jy soon if they decide to come and get it. Actually, I think they stopped by, but took one look and took off!!!  I already have it stripped down pretty good. If you really want it, i'll pull the complete chassis harness, too.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks all. If anything, it'll be for my turbo project (which I haven't started yet, but may soon, once I finish with solidifying my motor mounts). So a GA15E does indeed fit, but I'll need an engine harness and ECU (is that mianly for the MPFI?) to replace the GA16i electrical. I'll definitely consider it, how much are you asking for the ECU and harness Super? By the way, is there such a thing as a GA16E?


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

so boost boy i shouldent waste my time on my 87 sentra e-16s (Ca18det Swap) i really love my (brake ever 5 months on the side of the road) sentra? and i should go for the 89-90 sentra?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I plan on turbocharging the GA16i by next fall. It seems with some decent work, the GA16i should handle more power than my back would want to handle. I'll sell the full engine harness and ECM for $125. It is not the same as the GA16E. Also you would not be able to use the GA16DE as it is a DOHC motor as the GA16E is a SOHC motor. The GA16DE engine harness and ECM is designed for a DOHC motor with VTC timing on the intake cam. By yhe looks of it, the GA16DE intake manifold will fit on the GA16i head, just as the GA16DE's header fits the GA16i head. I am thinking of using the GA16DE's intake system (modified for TBI) fir my Turbo GA16i since the intake runners are much longer and it would be easier to install turbo piping. Not to mention a larger throttle body. If you've actually got a look at the GA16i's dinky TB, you'll know what i'm talking about.
Hey Nismo87R, you should just go for a E15ET. There have been some serious hp numbers being layed down with them, plus you won't have to worry about motor mounts at all. 
Galimba, i'll keep you updated on progress I make with the Turbo GA16i. My main worry is the open-deck block design. It doesn't seem strong enought to support 300bhp.
boost_boy, how much for the GA16i 16 valve head?? The extra 4 valves will obviously help make more power under boost.


----------

